# New state record Flathead Seneca Lake



## saugeye56

Supposidly a new state record was recently caught out of Seneca Lake not sure on the weight. Anyone heard anything else about it?


----------



## catalac

i received this in a text last night. do not know if it is true or not. someone else should chime in soon.


----------



## Snakecharmer

That thing could swallow small babies no I mean small kids.....What a monster.


----------



## fishdealer04

I have not heard anything of it yet....wheather it is a new state record or not that is a hell of a fish!


----------



## Salmonid

Someone texted me about this, about 10 days ago?? same picture, Is this a old photo or somone you know? I hope its real, that would be awesome and i agree, a real beast!!

Salmonid


----------



## catalac

was down at the bait store on 313 right next to seneca and the owner has yet to hear anything about this. doesn't mean its not true but i figured people would be talking about it a little more around here.


----------



## I'll go in after it

Just WOW must be 80 or 90 pounds


----------



## bigcatjoe

Crappy picture. Really hard to tell on size with a blurry cell phone picture in the dark. Could be a 40-50 pounder being held at a strange angle, or held by a small person. If an 80 pound flathead was caught in Ohio, it would be news...


----------



## SeanStone

> Crappy picture. Really hard to tell on size with a blurry cell phone picture in the dark. Could be a 40-50 pounder being held at a strange angle, or held by a small person.


I agree completely. I have seen fifties held at the right angle that look massive and on the flip side I have seen sixties that look more like fifties. If it were going to be a state record, we would have heard more of it. The gentlemen whom caught the fish would have to weigh it on a certified scale and have a ODNR official and or biologist to certify it. It would have been a big deal. Then again he could of released it. Either way its a nice fish.


----------



## bigcat62

I would really like details on this fish. 

CC


----------



## slimdaddy45

bigcatjoe said:


> Crappy picture. Really hard to tell on size with a blurry cell phone picture in the dark. Could be a 40-50 pounder being held at a strange angle, or held by a small person. If an 80 pound flathead was caught in Ohio, it would be news...


I do know of a 82# flattie caught last year out of the ohio river that was released the guy didnt care if it was a record or not he didnt want to take the chance of it dying so he weighed it and took a pic and let her go


----------



## samfishdyt

To heck with a record, a big beautiful flattie like that shouldn't have to die to pend a record. If the fish can recover and swim away let it.


----------



## katfish

I guess I should feel bad that I wouldn't be as modest as these guys and
not take credit or even take good pictures of trophy fish.

Why would anyone report this was an Ohio record and hide their name and 
good pictures of the fish?

Years of spoofs have made me highly skeptical of 
"anonyous or unsubstantiated reports" of record fish. 

BTW
reports of fish that got away/fish the dog ate part of/diver at the dam 
stories all get the same answer from me.


----------



## BigDub007

Is that Farva , From supper troopers?"powdered sugar its delishious"


----------



## pendog66

Asked my boss about it and he said he hadnt heard anything. Beautiful fish but like others said, it could be a straight armed 50 plus


----------



## ducky152000

that is no 50! thats for sure. bigger than 50 yes! my buddy just talked to kitner and he said it is jim whites buddy, most flathead men around my area no kitner and jim white, jim said he talked to this guy and it was a 78.2 lb fish, is that realy true i dont know. i guess we will find out soon.


----------



## bigcatjoe

at a second look it doesnt look straight armed. But if the guy fishes for flatties that much, dont you think he would have gotten a few more pictures of it? thats a fish of a lifetime and one crappy picture


----------



## JimmyMac

What does that guy even have a hold of holding that fish? Certainly isn't the lip, doesn't seem like the gills as its seems they'd be flared out a bit... Possible photoshop? I really hate to be negative, but so much is wrong with this report/picture, I can't help it.

Look at his arms in the picture, doesn't appear to be a very large guy/kid(?) and holding that much weight with your arms like that... Seems like You'd see some struggle in his face... 

Again, I hate to just seem negative and jealous, but that picture just doesn't look legit.


----------



## bigcatjoe

JimmyMac said:


> What does that guy even have a hold of holding that fish? Certainly isn't the lip, doesn't seem like the gills as its seems they'd be flared out a bit... Possible photoshop? I really hate to be negative, but so much is wrong with this report/picture, I can't help it.
> 
> Look at his arms in the picture, doesn't appear to be a very large guy/kid(?) and holding that much weight with your arms like that... Seems like You'd see some struggle in his face...
> 
> Again, I hate to just seem negative and jealous, but that picture just doesn't look legit.


agreed. I call BS.


----------



## Joey209

JimmyMac said:


> What does that guy even have a hold of holding that fish? Certainly isn't the lip, doesn't seem like the gills as its seems they'd be flared out a bit... Possible photoshop? I really hate to be negative, but so much is wrong with this report/picture, I can't help it.
> 
> Look at his arms in the picture, doesn't appear to be a very large guy/kid(?) and holding that much weight with your arms like that... Seems like You'd see some struggle in his face...
> 
> Again, I hate to just seem negative and jealous, but that picture just doesn't look legit.


I agree. Now that I look at it,it seems kinda funny. He's holdin it by the gills on 1 side(without no flair of the gills) and it doesnt seem like hes holdin it at all on the other. Thanks for pointin that out. Not tryin to take away from the catch but the pic just seems fishy


----------



## Whoknows

Did a quick scan of the image through a program I have, says its edited to what extent who knows maybe just edited to bump up the brightness or contrast. Used 9 of my photos plus that one. I threw in 4 of my edited ones and 5 that are the raw original ones and it was 100% correct out of my personal photos and on that one it says it was edited so in the end WHOKNOWS says who knows!


----------



## saugeye56

Guys name is Luke Cox from Caldwell. I dont know him personally but know who he is. He is probably 20 years old or so. I got the picture from the Noble County Sportsman Club page from facebook


----------



## bigcatjoe

To be honest it almost looks like its on a stake in front of him and he's standing farther behind it to make it look bigger. Obviously its not hanging from above but unless his forearms are 3 feet long..


----------



## ducky152000

that fish is a big fish, you can tell by the way the fish is built that its a good fish i dont know about 78 pounds but it has to be over 60. As for the crapy photo yes but who knows how many other photos this guy took. He proply took hundreds on a good camera, we just got the one that everyone and there brother got on a text and nows its on the internet.the guy isnt even on any of the catfish forums to put better pics up.or im sure he would.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan

the way he is holding the fish is suspect.


----------



## willyb021

doesnt look like its edited to me, but i agree the way hes holding it does look weird. and if it was a record im sure there would be more pics. and it would have atleast made the newspapers


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Does anyone know the verdict of this catch????


----------



## BigTripp

A little better quality picture. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000707528015&ref=ts


----------



## M.Magis

BigTripp said:


> A little better quality picture. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000707528015&ref=ts


It's the same picture, only smaller.


----------



## BigTripp

Well ya, it's not nearly as distorted.


----------



## Backwood

Thats a big shovel.....at least 50#....Seneca lake does have some big shovels in it.



Tim


----------



## ducky152000

I have fished with robby, and for letting the fish run until the hook is swallowed is total bull. he sets the hook quicker than i do because he uses dacron, i use mono and have to wait a long time for all the stretch to get out, alot of big fish swallow the hook as soon as you here the clicker it is there nature to get the fish down there throat. that is where there crusher plates are and they need to crush the bait before they swallow it. Making brush piles shows how much motavation and effort to catch more and bigger fish robby has, he does not do anything the short and easy way as for most of the flathead fisherman i know.


----------



## bigcat62

Robby, 

Sounds like a little jealousy going on! Ha Ha Ha. Coyote 69, what kind of name is that? Give me a break! Find some other forum to start your crap buddy!


----------



## FISHIN216

This is pretty pathetic.....i don't post much on this forum but read it alot because I really aspire to fish for flatties....katfish seems like a real genuine guy and he has been featured in magazine articles too...keyboard commandos...gotta love em


coyote69 said:


> Yea guys not everyone can fill in thier spots with x-mas trees to build the only structure for flatheads in a featureless lake , then spend 100's and 100's of hours fishing these "brush piles" with goldfish blanking most of the time...but then once you get a run you let the fish go long enough to swallow it so you guarantee you will land the fish. Then you tie the fish up all night long so you can get nice day-time pictures that you can go around to numerous fishing forums and post them to make all the other anglers think your something special and think of you as a cat God......because off the internet your a no body . Thats why some HAVE to post thier pictures and get thier names out there.....a real catman never gives up the goods and lets others see his big catches unless they are fishing with him.
> Have even heard of some guys that catch these big cats that have perfect pictures of big cats , changing cloths many times and taking pictures with the same fish , but changing the weights by a few lbs....cause its not like anyone can tell a 50 lber from a 54 lber , or a 58 lber from a 61 lber from a picture .
> 
> So to the guys with "picture perfect" day-time displays , I call BS  and I certainly dont call the guys that fish the above way catmen , sportsman or even anglers. But again with the internet you can fool a lot of unknowing anglers that have never personally talked with guys that have fished with anglers like this and seen it for thier own eyes.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## H2O Mellon

Wow..... It's like old times again! It's certainly been quite a while since the catfish forum has been like this. Sometimes catfishermen act like Maniacs, huh? 

I think Robby himself will tell you that he spends alot of time on the bank NOT getting flatheads. I mean isn't that part of the game? In order to put hundreds of pounds of fish on the bank you've got to put a good amount of time on the banks! Ive got to also say that Robby is very open about offering help and suggestions from equipment to baits. 

As far as being able to tell 50 # fish from 60 # fish it is possible. Hard sometimes,yes but usually possible. I think alot of true catfish guys on the forum here @ OGF have been pretty respectful of the picture that was posted. 

That's all I had to say, I'll go back to watching now.


----------



## H2O Mellon

coyote69 said:


> I have caught many 100's of flatheads and never gut hooked one....all of them from RIVERS !


Ahhh the good ole days. I haven't been chasing those Scioto River flatheads much over the last couple of years either. Jack (Flathunter) told me that he gave up flathead fishing for good.


----------



## jason454ci

Most real catmen I know are fishing for trophy flathead. Sure ain't much of a trophy if ya just yank the hook out of it and throw it back in the water without sharing pictures and a story with someone. What is the point in spending huge amounts of time fishing for these brutes and not do a little bragging.

Man Robby you are gonna have to get a different colored shirts them red ones ain't fooling me anymore. lol


----------



## M.Magis

H2O Mellon said:


> Wow..... It's like old times again! It's certainly been quite a while since the catfish forum has been like this. Sometimes catfishermen act like Maniacs, huh?
> .


Ha, hes pretty transparent isnt he?  He just cant help himself.  
Those that have been around a while probably figured out who this is by now. This little rant is nothing new, but we havent seen it for a few years. Mostly because he gets banned from every site he joins. He started his own site, but apparently didnt have many friends. Its funny how he brags about never having a flathead swallow a bait, but fails to mention he cant catch one over 20 lbs. At that size, their mouths arent big enough to swallow a bait.


----------



## Lewis

Some Maniacs should just stay in the "Holler",keep quiet and work on their 3rd grade jealousy problem.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I can't tell if that picture is photo-shopped or not, but that is a monster! The fish is broad enough across the back that I would believe it is 70+ lbs. Unfortunately I have that same problem of not catching many over 20lbs so I don't get to see many big monsters like that, but I'll keep trying! Nearly all my flathead fishing is done in rivers and although I've spent less time the last few seasons it seems I catch fewer and fewer large fish (18 lb + for me). I wish I lived closer to all the Muskingum watershed lakes


----------



## M.Magis

I should have mentioned that a 20lb flathead is nothing to sneeze at. But Scott also liked to brag on the jumbo size baits he uses and it would take a larger fish to engulf them.
I just read my post and it didn't read like I intended. Wasn't trying to offend anyone.


----------



## mastercatman

I believe that I too, see a little jealousy in the post! I flathead fish for several reasons.
#1 I really enjoy it! ALL ASPECTS!!
#2 You can't beat the silence of the late night water depending on where you are!
#3 I can read and further my outdoor education while I fish.
#4 I enjoy catching bait to fish with!
#5 I enjoy the challenge of finding the big ones!
#6 I can do it when it is not possible to be tied up doing anything but fishing!
#7 When I get everything right and catch a monster...hell yeah I'm going to take a picture and share it! I don't know a person that wouldn't! I take pictures immediately after the catch and quickly release the fish! If I ever sound like I'm bragging, I am!!! If you ever ask a question as to how I did it, I will gladly offer any help I can! 
Do not come on this site, name calling and judging those whom are proud of their accomplishments and willingly share stories and information. It is more than okay to take credit and bragging rights for a fish that most would only dream of catching. There is nothing wrong with building brush piles and increasing your odds slightly! It still requires hard work and time no matter how you slice it! Also, you can't just build a brush pile anywhere and expect it to produce fish! It takes knowledge of the fish and water you are fishing. If you catch fish off of structure that you made and put a conscious effort into then, congrats! If you spend 100's of hours trying to catch a fish and you do, great, these fish don't come easy consistently! A "real" catfisherman has grit, determination, and persistence! A "real" catfisherman may not always catch a fish every night! A "real" catfisherman shares information and ethics to help others! This forum contains plenty of "real" catfishermen in my book and I would question where you fall (coyote).

As for the pic, nice fish! It is bigger than any I have landed from what I can tell and is likely over 50#. I do however agree, there are too many inconsistencies with the pic and story! When I looked at his FB page, I thought wow, Napoleon Dynamite fishes? LOL Good fishing out there guys, and just relax! There will always be haters!


----------



## smoothkip25

Man getting intense in here! I've always stuck to one of my favorite quotes "Bragging my not happiness but no man walks home through any alley after catching a big fish". Of course yourgonna take pics and show off your catches. I myself am a trophy angler and when I go through all the preparation and time spent on the water I'm gonna show off my fish, even brag some! Its no different than any other thing, you get trophys for winning championships you get a mount of a trophy buck and you take pics of special occasions. There's no difference! I like seeing pics of big Flatheads and I know anything that Robby and his partners catch are going back in the water to fight another day.


----------



## JimmyMac

Still nothing confirmed about this catch? 


Also, wow what a troll job going on in here, a faceless troll at that. He mentions Robby "gut hooking" fish and putting them on a rope all night, the fish obviously aren't getting gut hooked and the rope doesn't appear to effect them. Especially considering most of the real bigguns I've seen pictures of from him, also feature a release video of the fish darting off in good health. 

I don't know Robby personally, never met him before. I have however, followed his posts on various forums, took in a lot of helpful information and caught flathead using this information.


----------



## spfldbassguy

coyote69 said:


> Yea guys not everyone can fill in thier spots with x-mas trees to build the only structure for flatheads in a featureless lake , then spend 100's and 100's of hours fishing these "brush piles" with goldfish blanking most of the time...but then once you get a run you let the fish go long enough to swallow it so you guarantee you will land the fish. Then you tie the fish up all night long so you can get nice day-time pictures that you can go around to numerous fishing forums and post them to make all the other anglers think your something special and think of you as a cat God......because off the internet your a no body . Thats why some HAVE to post thier pictures and get thier names out there.....a real catman never gives up the goods and lets others see his big catches unless they are fishing with him.
> Have even heard of some guys that catch these big cats that have perfect pictures of big cats , changing cloths many times and taking pictures with the same fish , but changing the weights by a few lbs....cause its not like anyone can tell a 50 lber from a 54 lber , or a 58 lber from a 61 lber from a picture .
> 
> So to the guys with "picture perfect" day-time displays , I call BS  and I certainly dont call the guys that fish the above way catmen , sportsman or even anglers. But again with the internet you can fool a lot of unknowing anglers that have never personally talked with guys that have fished with anglers like this and seen it for thier own eyes.


There is no written rule on a stone tablet saying that an angler can't build and sink brush piles to help out specific spots/areas. For you to even imply that that isn't very "sportsman" on their part is ridiculous if not blatantly absurd. Of course when someone catches a big un they'll want to share it with others who participate in the same activity as they do,duh. No surprise that there's pictures posted genius. I'd almost say that most of the die hard cat guys on here could and would fish circles around you any day of the week. Just so they could shut you up for once in your life. I don't care who you are or what you fish for you will at some point in time gut hook a fish,it's all part of the game. Maybe you haven't done enough fishing to have learned that by now. Nobody intentionally gut hooks one but it does happen occassionally.

Mr.Coyote you seem to be mad at others in this world for various reasons but I think I got you figured out. You're not upset with anglers/sportsman that's better at it than you,you're mad at that damn Road Runner who outran your ACME rocket again and you went over the cliff for the millionth time.


----------



## ducky152000

Yea thanks too that no good gut hookin man, i have been a more successful flathead angler, I just caught a new p.b and there has been information in the past that help me achive that 50 plus goal. Now that i been chasin lake flats for over 4 years now Im sure i would be alot less educated without him. I guess you teachin me too keep a fish for a couple days and changing shirts realy paid off robby, that 30 lb fish grew 23.7 lbs in just 3 days Thank you


----------



## Dave_E

Someone needs to post that pic of the firecracker in the tomato.


----------



## catalac

The catch is legit. there was a write up in the newspaper today about it. he tried to sell it to cabelas and they turned him down and the fish died on the way home. he kept the fish in a pond until he could take it down there. the article states that the fish weighed 88.9 pounds before she laid her eggs and 74 pounds after. i am assuming the eggs were thought to have been laid in the pond. article is in The Daily Jeffersonian- Cambridge Ohio


----------



## dinkbuster1

catalac said:


> The catch is legit. there was a write up in the newspaper today about it. he tried to sell it to cabelas and they turned him down and the fish died on the way home. he kept the fish in a pond until he could take it down there. the article states that the fish weighed 88.9 pounds before she laid her eggs and 74 pounds after. i am assuming the eggs were thought to have been laid in the pond. article is in The Daily Jeffersonian- Cambridge Ohio


what a baffoon! sell it? geez......... hopefully he didnt let it go to waste and at least got some meat off it.


----------



## mastercatman

Here is the link to the story: http://www.daily-jeff.com/news/article/5060293

I will not post everything that I think of this guy at this point but, the situation was very poorly handled. I could understand keeping a fish like that to mount...maybe. I don't understand the first concern of this guy to want to make money off of it before getting it certified as a record. If he wanted the record why was he not more hasty in getting the fish to a certified scale? Who in Cabela's would not realize such a large fish would be a problem before requesting it's delivery?
IMO the whole story if full of idiots!! What a shame for what has become a nameless carcass which has probably gone to waste altogether! A skull mount? What a joke!


----------



## JimmyMac

A skull mount, are you serious?... It isn't a freakin bull, what good is that? 


I'm tired of these big fish getting killed and wasted, its 2011 we don't need 80+lb catfish for anything other than a dance and picture. I normally just say "to each their own" in these situations, but its getting old and this case is extremely stupid. She was pregnant for cryin out loud, so many potential little flathead with a strong bloodline, dumped into a pond as bluegill food. 

Someone can come along and quote me and tell me how wrong I am for feeling this way, I don't care this guy is a douche.


----------



## catfish_hunter

This story really burns my a.. What an ignoramus....


----------



## musikman43155

Wow....

60" = 5 ft which would probably put the angler @ 6'6" tall?? I don't think it was quite as large as they said. I wonder what parties were involved in weighing it?


----------



## 1bowhntr

i caught one on fathers day that was 47 lbs and 47 inches long i was holding it in just about the same way and his tail was touching my feet and i am only 6 foot tall. thier is something funny goin on here cabelas already has one flathead in their tank taht is atleast 60lbs. i would say they might have bought the fish from the guy if it had been as big as they were told during a phone conversation. but my opinoin is if i catch a fish out of public waters there is know way that i am going to sell it because my luck i would be getting a visit from the local game warden al game warden.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Wow, how dumb can you be??? What a joke.


----------



## Joey209

Can someone copy and paste the article into this thread? Im at work and clicking on it is makin my computer crash


----------



## BigTripp

Joey209 said:


> Can someone copy and paste the article into this thread? Im at work and clicking on it is makin my computer crash


Holly Bilyeu / Caldwell Bureau
July 3, 2011

SARAHSVILLE -- A local catch nearly beat the current state record for the largest catfish caught.

Luke Cox enjoys fishing as a hobby. He can be seen at Seneca Lake three to four nights a week.

Not long ago on such a routine evening he hooked a large shovelhead catfish that took the help of fishing buddy Randy Moore to get out of the water.

The fish weighed in at 88.9 pounds before she laid her eggs and was 59 inches long. She weighed 74 pounds after she laid her eggs. The current record in the state of Ohio is 76 pounds.

After his big catch, the fish was stored in the private pond of Howard and Ruth Nau while Cox contacted Cabela's in Wheeling.

Cabela's was interested in having a fish that size on display in their tank. This time she was not as easily caught. Rather than a pole with a hook, Cox used his own hands to wrestle her out.

Soon after she arrived at Cabela's, the store thought she was too large and aggressive, even for them.

"They said she was going to eat everything in their tanks," said Cox.

Upon transporting her home, the fish died from stress. Cox is currently having the skull mounted.

Cox plans to study taxidermy this winter quarter at Rinehart Taxidermy Institute, Inc. in Janesville, Wis.

[email protected]


----------



## M.Magis

Joey209 said:


> Can someone copy and paste the article into this thread? Im at work and clicking on it is makin my computer crash


I think the most interesting part of that article is the picture....


----------



## Joey209

Thanks Bigtripp!



Sucks to be that dude! He's gonna be the scorn of most catch and release catmen for the way he handled it this fishes demize. And he didnt get his pay day. Just a crappy catfish skull mount. What a DB!

And did I read this article wrong or did he transport a fish across state lines to try to sell to cabelas. I thought that was illegal


----------



## Joey209

M.Magis said:


> I think the most interesting part of that article is the picture....


For real! Unless this dude is 6 ft 8inches tall that fish dont look much over 50 lbs


----------



## JUSTCRAZY

I think that the craziest part of this whole thing is that he killed the dang fish! These are the most hardy fish I have ever encountered and as long as the thing was in water it should have been able to make that trip. I would have had that fish so aerated that it would have thought it was in an bottle of shaken Sprite!
Can not imagine this fish being stress that bad from the ride. They are nothing like channel cats when it comes to keeping them alive. 

The rest has already been said!


----------



## Joey209

If I was cabelas the phonecall would sound something like this

Dude with fish: I got this 80 lb flathead! Im sendin you a pic right now!

Cabelas: OK Sweet!

Dude with fish: Did ya get the picture? You wanna buy the fish?

Cabelas: Um...So.... You were picking up a supposed 80 lb fish by the gills?

Dude with fish: Yea. Why?

Cabelas: Click.....beep........beep.......beep......beep

Dude with fish: Hello?


----------



## M.Magis

There are so many problems with his story its almost impossible to believe any of it. As mentioned, they already have some large flatheads in there, and Im certain the folk that handle the aquarium know very well how large an 80lb flathead is and what they eat. I dont believe for one minute that they had him truck the fish down there and then decided they didnt want it. BS. He wrestled the fish out of the pond? The picture clearly shows a rope, and he sure as heck didnt go in there and swim around until he caught the thing.  
It seems the whole thing was meant to garner attention. How interesting the article mentions that he plans to attend taxidermy school.


----------



## JimmyMac

Man the more I read this article the more it looks like a terrible troll job, the article start to finish hurts the brain. 

I think my favorite part is "the store thought she was too large and *aggressive*" like seriously? Did the dying fish jump out of its apparently to small tub and bite at a worker? They already have flathead in the tank, so apparently this one packed an attitude! 


You can tell the guys a goof by lookin at him.


----------



## Predator225

Joey209 said:


> For real! Unless this dude is 6 ft 8inches tall that fish dont look much over 50 lbs


Just for fun, here's the pic with the "80 lber" and next to it is one of me holding a 51 from last fall. Just doen't add up, even if he is 7 feet tall.


----------



## M.Magis

It doesn&#8217;t even need a photo comparison. That fella is well short of 6&#8217; it appears, and he claimed the fish was 59&#8221; long. If you&#8217;re gonna lie, don&#8217;t provide evidence that your lying.


----------



## Joey209

Predator225 said:


> Just for fun, here's the pic with the "80 lber" and next to it is one of me holding a 51 from last fall. Just doen't add up, even if he is 7 feet tall.


Heres a 50 of mine and Im 6 ft 1inch tall-230 lbs. I shoulda called it an even 65


----------



## Joey209

M.Magis said:


> It doesnt even need a photo comparison. That fella is well short of 6 it appears, and he claimed the fish was 59 long. If youre gonna lie, dont provide evidence that your lying.


Hahahahahaha Awesome


----------



## Predator225

M.Magis said:


> It doesnt even need a photo comparison. That fella is well short of 6 it appears, and he claimed the fish was 59 long. If youre gonna lie, dont provide evidence that your lying.


As long as some people will believe, it will always happen. Kinda like the old pic of the walleye world record (the 25 lber from TN).


----------



## TClark

Here ya go, I turned the headlights on it for ya-all.


----------



## TBull

Its flat out pathetic that this fish had to perish because some knucklehead wanted to try and make a quick buck at the expense of a true trophy. Its no different than these commercial fisherman raping our natural resources in order to sell trophy catfish to some mud hole that someone pay 15$ to fish for 12 hours. That way when they catch a monster that has already been caught than can slap hands and act like they accomplished something. 

I realize I got off topic, but until people are educated about catch and release, trophy catfish will continue to disappear because morons like that have a brain fart. I am glad the gene pool from that fish was wasted in his pond while he was trying to turn a profit.


----------



## boonecreek

yea, i hate netters.


----------



## bigcatjoe

With 14 pounds of eggs too. Hmm.


----------



## TBull

boonecreek said:


> yea, i hate netters.


And the most active one in our area happens to own 3 paylakes...what a joke.

On another note I have founded a group on FB. Search North America Catfish Conservation and join if you like. Trying to put an end to this garbage. No problem with commercial fisherman making a living, but these pay ponds have turned that industry into something totally different. Might as well call it "Commercial Trophy Fish Relocating".


----------



## Rod Hawg

I know thought the World Record Eye was around 22lbs. I don't know. All I can say is unless there is a bit more evidence. I won't by it. Now if they got pics with it on a tape measure. Stating it was that length. Fine. Anyone hear about the 140lb. Blue Cat caught? That record I don't doubt believing. That fish was a hawg!


----------

